# decent app iphone to record workouts



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

hi looking for a decent app that logs workouts etc. I already have the stronglifts one but I will likely move from stronglifts soon to mix it up.

any decent apps or best to stick to a pad and pen??


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

For the Iphone i use "Gym Buddy"......


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

Michael81 said:


> For the Iphone i use "Gym Buddy"......


any specific features it has that are good?


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

It has everything you could ever need in a training log!!

It can be tailored to your needs, so you can add any exercises you want..... It also does graphs and $hit of your progress which can be useful!!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Check out 'flex workout log' - no-bull (isn't filled with unnecessary silly videos and pictures and nonsense) - very minimal design and excellent UI. Best log I've ever used by far. Was gutted that they don't have it on Android yet since I changed to Samsung...

http://www.flexworkoutlog.com


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Full Fitness HD is pretty good, can view some videos of the exercises if you're not sure how to do it.

Log all workouts, body measurements, weight etc etc.


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

Michael81 said:


> For the Iphone i use "Gym Buddy"......


This is all you need, great app!!!


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

for 5/3/1 use big lifts 2 , also has starting strength,smolov ,smolov jr on it too


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Easy gym log

Does exactly what's it says ??


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

I ended up with gym buddy. love the features of 1rm, percentage of improvements and lots of other little bits.

cheers for recommendations


----------

